# 2 year contract to switch calling plans?



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

My friend has US Cellular. He's not under a contract. He had the 450 mins a month calling plan, and wanted to upgrade to unlimited mins. The only way they'd allow him to do it was to agree to a 2 year contract. Is this normal? 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Looks that way:

From the US Cellular web site:

Things We Want You To Know
A new agmt. with a 2-yr. initial term (subject to a pro-rated $150 early termination fee for basic phones, modems and hotspot devices and a $350 early termination fee for smartphones and tablets) and credit approval required for all new lines. The Customer Service Agreement Terms and Conditions apply for as long as you are a customer. A $35 activation fee may apply. Regulatory Cost Recovery Fee of $1.57 applies; this is not a tax or government required charge. Additional fees, taxes, terms, conditions and coverage areas apply and may vary by plan, service, and phone. Use of service constitutes acceptance of the terms of our Customer Service Agreement. U.S. Cellular reserves the right to terminate your service if more than 50% of your overall minutes in each of three consecutive billing cycles are used in U.S. Cellular's non-licensed markets. U.S. Cellular reserves the right to terminate your service if more than 200 MB of your data usage in any month is used in U.S. Cellular's non-licensed markets.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Was he also getting a new phone with that plan ? If so, the new phone would be the reason for the new contract.
If not, I would not change. Maybe change companies.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

No new phone. Just switching plans. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

If you are looking at the shared data plans with unlimited everything

http://www.uscellular.com/uscellular/support/faq/faqDetails.jsp?topic=shareddataplans.html&parent=plans

8) I am a current customer, and I am under contract. Do I need to sign another 2-year contract when I migrate to a new Shared Data Plan?

Yes, you must sign a new 2-year commitment when migrating to a Shared Data Plan.

9) I am a current customer who has already fulfilled my 2-year contract, and now I am month-to-month. Do I need to sign another 2-year contract when I migrate to a new Shared Data Plan?

Yes, you must sign a new 2-year commitment when migrating to a Shared Data Plan.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

He didn't move to the shared plan either. He only has one phone. I think it's very weird, and wrong. I don't think he should have done it. I think he should have gone with Verizon prepaid unlimited for $50 a month but he doesn't want prepaid. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

kevinturcotte said:


> He didn't move to the shared plan either. He only has one phone. I think it's very weird, and wrong. I don't think he should have done it. I think he should have gone with Verizon prepaid unlimited for $50 a month but he doesn't want prepaid.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using DBSTalk mobile app


looking at the plans on the website it appears the only plans that offer unlimited talk and text are the shared data plans, cannot find a individual plan that offers both unlimited minutes and texting

http://www.uscellular.com/uscellular/plans/showPlans.jsp?plan-selector-type=voice&type=plans#listing


----------

